# CES Edupack برنامج لتصنيف واختيار المواد بجميع خصائصها



## سعد أبو صهيب (25 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

إذا كنت في حاجة للإختيار بين عدة مواد أي كان نوعها من أجل تصميم ميكانيكي, و أنت حائر ! فالحل تجده هنا:

برنامج Granta CES Edupack لتصنيف و اختيار المواد 

يمكنك تصفية واختيار المواد انطلاقا من خصائصها الميكانكية أو الفزيائية أو الكميائية وحتى البئيية 







-كما يزودك بمعلومات عامة وحتى الخاصة انطلاقا من المتسوى المختار






وبدون إطالة إليكم الرابط :

http://www.filesonic.com/file/4307776325


----------



## abdelaliali (4 فبراير 2012)

الرجاء الاربط لا يعمل ..ارجوا اصلاحه قريبا..وشكرا جزيلا على الموضوع


----------

